# Model Y Cabin Heating



## francoisp

Now that winter is among us I find the "auto" setting to be pushing an insufficient amount of warm air around the legs. I have to manually select both the upper and lower vents to be comfortable. This could be fixed with software.


----------



## GDN

I know you post this about a Model Y, but this is not unlike the 3 either. Seems to me Tesla keeps the fan too low and they don't properly route the heat to the floor as most other vehicles do. The heat rises, so it truly makes sense to do that. 

I've been hoping to hear more feedback on the Heat Pump, so I hope/don't think this is just the heat pump not keeping up necessarily, but the Tesla could up the game here in keeping the fan moving a little more and directing the heat to the feet while on "Auto". I know it can be overridden, but where is the fun in that.


----------



## francoisp

GDN said:


> I know you post this about a Model Y, but this is not unlike the 3 either. Seems to me Tesla keeps the fan too low and they don't properly route the heat to the floor as most other vehicles do. The heat rises, so it truly makes sense to do that.
> 
> I've been hoping to hear more feedback on the Heat Pump, so I hope/don't think this is just the heat pump not keeping up necessarily, but the Tesla could up the game here in keeping the fan moving a little more and directing the heat to the feet while on "Auto". I know it can be overridden, but where is the fun in that.


I heard people complaining about the Model Y heat pump but it is working well as far as I am concerned. It provides quick and sufficient heat. I should state that in Cleveland we haven't had temperature below 25F during the day yet.


----------

